# Saddle Homers USA & Canada Eastern Distric Meet



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Correction to Entry form mailed out by Richard Haas. Wrong Date on Form. Correct date for EASTERN REGIONAL SADDLE HOMER SHOW, OFFICIAL MEET OF SADDLE HOMERS USA & CANADA IS ON THE 30th OF NOVEMBER NOT THE 23 AS STATED ON FORM.

Received e-mal from Richard Haas that wrong date was printed on form, to please get the correct date out.

I know that some members are on here but not on the other sites so im putting it on all sites I have access to


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just talking to a friend about that last night and was wondering why they were having it on the same day as quincys


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

I was talking to lars yesterday, and we were wondering the same. With Victor being the director, I was Surprised. But now hopefuly everyone will get the info.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got an email from Richard


----------

